# Manufacturing Whipped Honey Equipment Ideas



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

maybe something like this? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_mp7ytrRwa4


----------



## garusher (May 28, 2012)

Hopefully somebody from New Zealand will add a comment here, they do a lot of creamed honey.


----------



## chrisv5656 (Jul 16, 2014)

Craig - Thanks for the video! That looks very much like what I have imagined. I am going to contact them today. I'll let everyone know what I discover. 

Thank You!


----------



## HungryBear (May 28, 2012)

Why dont you give maxant a call? I know they have a very large (at least a 1000# of honey it would hold) bottling tank made with mixer built and ready to go. I know its smaller than what your looking for but maybe it would help you some how. The Tank was 6 feet high and 4 foot in diameter.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

chrisv5656 said:


> Our mixing style is to get as much air into the honey as possible which makes it very white and gives it a very creamy texture.


We try to keep all the air out of the honey when creaming. 

How long do you whip it for? It woud be called whipped honey then right?


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

This is interesting. I used to "cream" a lot of honey but now only do around 1,000 lbs. a year. I have heard (don't remember where) that it should be whipped in such a manner so it dosen't get air in it. I'm with the op on this one, though. I think the white slightly frothy head adds to the appeal of the product. At the very least I couldn't figure out what it hurts.


----------



## chrisv5656 (Jul 16, 2014)

We whip the honey for close to two hours at about 500rpm. Our product is called Winter White, and the mixing of air into it gives it it's white appearance. It is then bottled in a clear bottle. The 1/8" of froth at the top is considered to be the extra special part.


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

Frothy honey has a very unique and nice texture to it.


----------

